

Top Forces to Impact Outsourcing and IT Services Industry - coreyrecvlohe
http://www.gartner.com/it/page.jsp?id=1433214

======
queensnake
Things like this bring Charles Stross' 'Accelerando' to mind; every other
chapter or so he describes the world's computational density and energy use,
until the whole thing is a nano-technology-and-AI-driven charred mass hungrily
soaking up the sun's light.

